# Miscarriage completed 3 weeks ago, now bleeding again (not menstrual)



## KlutzyGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't want to call my OB because I know she would just have me go in and do all kinds of interventions like ultrasounds and probably a D&C "just in case." However, I do have some questions that I can't find the answers to and since a lot of you miscarried naturally I am hoping you can help...

I miscarried on December 11, 2006, and passed the actual sac two days later, and then I bled very lightly until December 22nd. On January 5, 2007 I began what I believed was my period after an anovulatory cycle (my temp never dropped or spiked to indicate ovulation). But, now I don't think this is menses at all because it is bright red blood. Also, sometimes I have none at all for most of the day and then it will just stream out (which is how it was when I miscarried, not when I have had menses). I used tampons about four times before I realized I'm probably not on my period and now I'm using cotton pads to soak up the blood. Finally, today I have had a little of what looks like old blood, but haven't had any clots, nor have I had any real cramping (minor occasional twitching only).

Do you think I am still completing the miscarriage? Is this menses, but just different because it's my first one post miscarriage? Anyone else go through something similar?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

First of all, I want to say how sorry I am for your loss. It's a terrible feeling.

In answer to your question, it could be both. Sometimes the miscarriage doesn't fully complete initially and anything that's remaining can come out during your next cycle. I'm certainly not a doc but I know this is possible.

Hope things improve for you.


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss








Give yourself alot of love and care ... I'm thinking good healthy thoughts for you.


----------



## mkoontz (Sep 9, 2005)

Personally if it continues then I'd go to see the doc. She can only run tests that you consent to. Maybe if the bleeding continues an US isn't out of the question if you want it. She will at least be able to give you your options and you can decide.
If your worried about being 'railroaded' into tests take someone with you who you know supports your point of view and give them the go ahead to speak up.
It's not worth getting an infection etc from retained products, BUT it's also only worth doing what you're comfortable with, you may be surprised at your OB's willingness to just list options and wait (or you may decide to find a new OB).

But I hope that it's all stopped on it's own and this is not necassary


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

from what i know, it is common to bleed on and off for up to six or even 8 weeks. i think i bled on and off for four weeks, but i had a d&c. then the rule of thumb is that you have to have NO bleeding for 21 days and then any bleeding after that is considered your period. i hope this helps.


----------



## KlutzyGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for your care and concern, ladies. My bleeding let up to minor spotting yesterday, and none so far today. I did faint last night which gave my husband and me a scare, but I denied medical attention (besides blood pressure check) when the paramedics arrived (my DH dialed 911 in a panic).

My beloved dog passed away January 5th while away on vacation so we came home a day early and I have been under enourmous stress so I think the fainting might be stress related to the miscarriage and losing the third member of our family (besides I researched online and it seems pretty normal and definately just a minor spell -out for less than a minute and fine almost right away).

I have decided not to see my OB for now. I am watching myself very carefully and certainly do not want to risk infection, but right now I know with everything else going on I don't want to add to that medical intervention that is most likely not necessary and will likely only leed to additional stress. If I so much as develope a fever, faint again, or feel funny at all I will see a doctor, but for right now I'm ok.

Thanks again, ladies.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry about your loss.







And your dog.









I just wanted to say that should you decide to pursue testing, you can get a blood test, a quantative hcg, to determine if there is retained tissue. The quantatative test will give you a specific number. If the blood test comes back negative, no need to worry. If it comes back positive, you can re-test to make sure the hormone level is dropping, or you could just continue to do what you're doing now--monitoring your health while waiting.

I miscarried naturally last summer. After a bout of bleeding that left me feeling uncomfortable with my situation, I called the office where I do my well-woman stuff and asked for the blood test. The nurse asked why I wanted it & I just said it was to follow-up my miscarriage. She faxxed the order to the hospital outpatient lab, and then she called me the next day with the result. It was really that easy. I didn't go to the office, I didn't see the ob, no one pressured me...it just alleviated some stress, it didn't cause any more.


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

klutzy girl,
i am so sorry this journey isn't over yet.
one of the homebirth midwives who i was in contact with during my m/c told me of a miscarriage she experienced where she passed most of the tissue and then, a month later, finally passed the conceptus. at the time i was shocked (and terrified) that it could take that long, but in hindsight, i think that there is just precious little known about natural miscarriage there days (thank goodness for this forum!) and that her experience is well within the range of normal.
like with any decision to advocate for oneself, medically or otherwise, i think you are wise to be so carefully monitoring yourself, and i wish you fast healing.

and i am so heartbroken for you over the loss of you dog.
i know how much comfort a precious dog can be in a time of great sadness and i am so so sorry you don't have your friend to lean on.
that's just too much. too much sadness.


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi Klutzy Girl,

Were we in DDC for July together?
I just miscarried last night and also fainted with heavy bleeding and traumatized hubby in a panic also called 911. I woke up to 4 firemen and two paramedics getting to see me half naked covered in blood-yikes.They all insisted I go in, so I did and got a methergine shot and a peek on ultrasound...mine showed no fetus, so perhaps blighted ovum?

My homebirth midwife has been a great support helping me to advocate for myself in the ER in the middle of the night. Did you pick somebody previously that you could ask your recent bleeding question???

Blessings,


----------

